# Amblside



## AdriaTwin

Copied from another forum :
"I expect that many of you are already aware that in the past there was an "aire style" parking area on the outskirts of Ambleside in the Lake District. It was closed down a couple of years ago, much to the disappointment of many motorhomes.
I was in Ambleside a couple of days ago and noticed a small number of Motorhomes in a field approx 100yards from the original aire. Upon speaking to someone parked in it I was told that the aire has now reopened but parking is limited to 10 vans in this slightly different location."

Does anyone know where it is and if so the phone number to get in ?


----------



## oppy

It is adjoining the main car park. You need to go into the field via the small gate, and by the big gate there is (or was in July) a notice listing the contact telephone number, and I think there was one on the shed at the end of the car park where the water point is. There was a £10 charge when we overnighted there, but it was a honesty box system via the letterbox on the shed. If you can work out the combination lock code, maybe you can slip in


----------



## AdriaTwin

*Ambleside*

Thanks for that update, we`ll give it a try in near future.


----------



## The laird

AdriaTwin said:


> Thanks for that update, we`ll give it a try in near future.



When you check it out can you please put a post up regarding the ins and outs please 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Justjack

We are visiting the lakes this week, does anyone know if this new place is still open or have a contact number?  Thank you.

Yvonne


----------



## The laird

Justjack said:


> We are visiting the lakes this week, does anyone know if this new place is still open or have a contact number?  Thank you.
> 
> Yvonne



Sorry can't help but could you post your findings please,thanks in advance


----------



## mistericeman

Millers field Ambleside - a Freedom of Information request to Lake District National Park Authority - WhatDoTheyKnow

Closing of Ambleside Aire (Miller Field) | MotorhomeFun | The Best Motorhome Club in the World (probably)

Millers field, Ambleside, Cumbria. - YouTube


----------



## mistericeman

***** said:


> Have managed to find the number, and have left a message and asked the question.
> If and when I get an answer, I will post!
> Although, I don't hold much hope!



I have to say looking at the video clip I posted above ...im not surprised it was shut down ...it looks like a storage yard rather than a overnight stop ....


----------



## Justjack

The laird said:


> Sorry can't help but could you post your findings please,thanks in advance



Will do.


----------



## seadogjon

Justjack said:


> We are visiting the lakes this week, does anyone know if this new place is still open or have a contact number?  Thank you.
> 
> Yvonne



Be aware the road from newby bridge up the side of the lake to ambleside is closed, 
i think till about april,


----------



## jacquigem

mistericeman said:


> I have to say looking at the video clip I posted above ...im not surprised it was shut down ...it looks like a storage yard rather than a overnight stop ....



Have to say we really enjoyed stopping here when it was open. Hope the alternative site works out.


----------



## Minisorella

A few of us stayed here in November... it's a really great spot, just perfect for exploring Ambleside and the area. The newer, official aire at the back of the car park is the main one in use now. As far as we were told, the old original site up by the shed was closed and is only used now for overflow and that's where we ended up staying, after calling Graeme direct. Graeme's a really nice helpful bloke and yes, he still uses the honesty box system. I'd hate to think of him being cheated by people publishing gate codes and trying to get away without paying. I'm hoping to go back there in the summer... would hate to lose such a good spot...

Truly sorry if I've read this all wrong but that's what it sounded like to me :sad:


----------



## Minisorella

Yes, that's the one *****.  
Mind you, I've just read some of the stuff linked earlier in this thread and the dates fall _after _our stay at Ambleside. It could well be closed now or soon... very sad.


----------



## Justjack

***** said:


> I really do hope he has managed it, but the council really did not trust the previous owner.
> Maybe Graeme has got the land for himself, and I think he is pretty well liked in the area!



I've just sent a text to Graeme too, I'll let you know if I get a reply.


----------



## Justjack

I've just heard back from Graeme, quote:

"*Sincere apologies but we are currently facing prosecution by the National Parks Authority: we are therefore closed with little prospect of reopening.  Thank you for your' support, we tried!"
*
I, for one am very sorry to hear this, poor Graeme.

Yvonne


----------



## mistericeman

Justjack said:


> I've just heard back from Graeme, quote:
> 
> "*Sincere apologies but we are currently facing prosecution by the National Parks Authority: we are therefore closed with little prospect of reopening.  Thank you for your' support, we tried!"
> *
> I, for one am very sorry to hear this, poor Graeme.
> 
> Yvonne



Sad ...BUT look at the place on the video clip i posted earlier ....
IF that is anything like what it looks like at busy times ...can anyone be surprised that the local parks authority have seen their arses ???? especially if it was an unofficial site .

Frankly if that turned up on YOUR doorstep i suspect most of us would be up in arms .


----------



## Minisorella

That's really sad news. In all honesty, the video clip is very deceptive. From the ground, you enter the aire via a big public car park on a busy-ish road, just on one edge of the town. The video makes it all look very remote and as though the motorhomes are a blot on the landscape. Perception is everything though I guess. Such a shame.


----------



## mistericeman

Minisorella said:


> That's really sad news. In all honesty, the video clip is very deceptive. From the ground, you enter the aire via a big public car park on a busy-ish road, just on one edge of the town. The video makes it all look very remote and as though the motorhomes are a blot on the landscape. Perception is everything though I guess. Such a shame.



Not sure it was the remoteness as the sheer number of vans parked up that drew my attention.... 
I've seen official sites with less vehicles on,surely its not surprising that folks have have issues with it?


----------



## Minisorella

mistericeman said:


> Not sure it was the remoteness as the sheer number of vans parked up that drew my attention....
> I've seen official sites with less vehicles on,surely its not surprising that folks have have issues with it?



I strongly suspect the video could have been filmed during a special event or rally or something. I seem to remember Graham saying that numbers were limited, which is why he directed us to the overflow bit... which by the way is the long section shown in the video with all the motorhomes in a long line. We were just 3 vans in there and the newer aire/CL was fairly sparse, even though technically full. Nothing like the numbers shown in the film.  We actually contemplated asking if we could hold a meet in the old section - it was such a good spot. Oh well, never mind.


----------



## Ed on Toast

What is the new Aire/CL? anyone have details?


----------



## mistericeman

Minisorella said:


> I strongly suspect the video could have been filmed during a special event or rally or something. I seem to remember Graham saying that numbers were limited, which is why he directed us to the overflow bit... which by the way is the long section shown in the video with all the motorhomes in a long line. We were just 3 vans in there and the newer aire/CL was fairly sparse, even though technically full. Nothing like the numbers shown in the film.  We actually contemplated asking if we could hold a meet in the old section - it was such a good spot. Oh well, never mind.



I understand that BUT you have to admit that it wouldn't take too many "special events"  to cause issues with locals... 
It's often hard enough to obtain planning within national park areas for proper sites let alone some sort of impromptu 'aire' .... 
I don't doubt for a second it's a nice spot BUT as soon as it became/becomes popular then the problems are going to start,sadly it's the way of the world by the looks of things.


----------



## alcam

mistericeman said:


> I understand that BUT you have to admit that it wouldn't take too many *"special events"  to cause issues with locals*...
> It's often hard enough to obtain planning within national park areas for proper sites let alone some sort of impromptu 'aire' ....
> I don't doubt for a second it's a nice spot BUT as soon as it became/becomes popular then the problems are going to start,sadly it's the way of the world by the looks of things.



Never ceases to amaze me why anybody thinks its a good idea to hold 'meets' etc in sensitive areas


----------



## Minisorella

I can only stress that when you're actually there, you can't really see the motorhomes except from within the town car park because of trees, etc... it's hardly a depressing sight or a blot on the landscape for the people of Ambleside town. It's already an urban car park... lots of traffic, so not a highly sensitive spot, plus there's a cemetery running alongside the old original site. The video was shot from the air and from the open country, rather than from the town, so it gives a very distorted view of the impact the MHs would have on the town side. As I said, there must have been a special event or rally going on when the film was shot because my understanding is that the old site was no longer in regular use and that the new one was limited in numbers. It's also bizarre that the big car park is completely empty in the film... it was heaving when we were there. I appreciate that hill-walkers would be able to see the vans and might consider them unsightly but that goes for every camping and caravan park in the land, many in beautiful areas.

Look I'm not saying the aire/CL should or shouldn't be there... I'm just pointing out that the film gives a vastly different impression than when you're actually on the spot. It was a great base to explore Ambleside and the area, so I'm sorry to see it go.


----------



## Justjack

We decided not to pursue finding a spot in Ambleside as there were ongoing roadworks and it was quite busy, so we just drove through and on to Great Landale.  We stayed on the NT campsite which suited us perfectly, quiet, cheap, views to die for, walks in every direction and a walkers bar at the hotel up the road.  Many thanks to those who private messaged me, some great info to check out in the future, much appreciated.

Yvonne


----------

